# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Почему самоубийство - не грех

## Blaster

"Некоторые думают, что негативное отношение к суициду в обществе связано с проявлением человеколюбия и гуманности. Общество мол заботится о счастье каждого и не хочет, чтобы люди лишали себя самого дорогого, что у них есть. Но - это всё только на словах и в нравоучительных книжках! На самом деле общество осуждает суицид, потому что ему, обществу, это не выгодно! А на вас ему наплевать. Человек нужен обществу только как раб, работник, плательщик податей, пушечное мясо, короче говоря как дойная корова. Мы живём до сих пор в несправедливом мире, где действует закон джунглей, где кто лев, тот и прав. И так называемым хозяевам жизни нужно покорное быдло, которое должно пахать, страдать и терпеть. И ни в коем случае не искать решения своих проблем на том свете. Отсюда и напридумывали всяких сказок, что дескать самоубийство - тяжкий грех! Не верьте этой лжи".

----------


## name

тебя случайно злые соседи рентгеном не облучают?)

какое-то общество, "хозяева жизни" (лол) якобы отговаривают тебя от самоубийства? да обществу в целом и этим твоим хозяевам плевать на тебя и на то, самоубьешься ты или нет. Общество живет за счет активных людей, которым не до суицида. А волнует судьба самоубийцы только его близких, если такие есть, и отдельных филантропов, которые пытаются помогать человеку в том числе посредством написания "нравоучительных" книжек. И вот на последних ты и катишь усиленно бочку, т.к. не можешь вообразить, что люди честно делают добро, не преследуя корыстных целей.
Кстати сказать, в этом последнем важно различать реальных помощников и всяких мошенников - сектантов, псевдопсихологов, "целителей", которые сосут из людей деньги, а приносят в итоге только вред.

----------


## Blaster

> тебя случайно злые соседи рентгеном не облучают?)
> 
> какое-то общество, "хозяева жизни" (лол) якобы отговаривают тебя от самоубийства? да обществу в целом и этим твоим хозяевам плевать на тебя и на то, самоубьешься ты или нет. Общество живет за счет активных людей, которым не до суицида. А волнует судьба самоубийцы только его близких, если такие есть, и отдельных филантропов, которые пытаются помогать человеку в том числе посредством написания "нравоучительных" книжек. И вот на последних ты и катишь усиленно бочку, т.к. не можешь вообразить, что люди честно делают добро, не преследуя корыстных целей.
> Кстати сказать, в этом последнем важно различать реальных помощников и всяких мошенников - сектантов, псевдопсихологов, "целителей", которые сосут из людей деньги, а приносят в итоге только вред.


 Это ваше личное мнение. У меня другая точка зрения. И ваш и мой вариант имеют право на существование. Но следует уважать чужое мнение. Если вам что-то не нравиться, но вы не можете это логически и разумно опровергнуть, то по крайней мере не оскорбляйте своих оппонентов. Или это для вас слишком сложно?

----------


## name

> Это ваше личное мнение. У меня другая точка зрения. И ваш и мой вариант имеют право на существование. Но следует уважать чужое мнение. Если вам что-то не нравиться, но вы не можете это логически и разумно опровергнуть, то по крайней мере не оскорбляйте своих оппонентов. Или это для вас слишком сложно?


 На удивление справедливая мысль. Вы сегодня буквально другой человек)

----------


## Blaster

> ...А волнует судьба самоубийцы только его близких, если такие есть, и отдельных филантропов, которые пытаются помогать человеку в том числе посредством написания "нравоучительных" книжек...


 Это сейчас хозяевам жизни по фигу, что кто-то там покончит с собой, так как в наше время машинного производства людские ресурсы не особо актуальны и наоборот, мир уже озабочен перенаселением. Греховность самоубийства была придумана в давние времена. Именно тогда главным производительным фактором была людская физическая сила, к тому же население Земли отличалось ощутимой скудостью. Помимо этого, миф о грешности суицида, как мне кажется, создавался людьми весьма проницательными, умеющими предвидеть опасные тенденции общественного развития, а не какими-то неотесанными мужланами, пекущимися о жизни и здоровье своих близких родственников.

----------


## name

> Греховность самоубийства была придумана в давние времена. Именно тогда главным производительным фактором была людская физическая сила, к тому же население Земли отличалось ощутимой скудостью.


 Во-первых, о хозяевах жизни ты сам начал, я тебя за язык не тянул. Во-вторых, не было таких времен, когда человеческая жизнь ценилась больше, чем сейчас.
Вообще, неохота мне с тобой разговаривать.

----------


## Blaster

> ...не было таких времен, когда человеческая жизнь ценилась больше, чем сейчаc...


 А кто сказал, что речь идёт о ценности жизни. Я говорю о производительном факторе в виде людской рабочей силы, который раньше ценился значительно дороже, так как тогда не было машин, компьютеров и прочего. У вас есть вразумительные аргументы, чтобы оспорить вышеизложенное? Если нет, тогда вообще не высказывайтесь, тем более, что вам неохота со мной разговаривать. И вы тут,кстати, не один на этом форуме.

P.S. Складывается мнение, что вы вообще спорить не умеете. Если вам не нравиться чужая точка зрения, но вы не в состоянии её аргументированно оспорить, то вы в первую очередь ищите недостатки в самом оппоненте и обливаете его грязью, пытаясь этим что-то доказать. Но доказываете как раз обратное: то, что вы плохо воспитаны и не блещете знанием элементарных норм поведения.

----------


## name

> А кто сказал, что речь идёт о ценности жизни. Я говорю о производительном факторе в виде людской рабочей силы, который раньше ценился значительно дороже...Складывается мнение, что вы вообще спорить не умеете.


 Получается, что раньше рабсила нужна была больше, из-за чего человеку и мешали самоубиться, создавая всякие теории на этот счет, но в то же время жизнь обладателя этой рабсилы ценилась меньше, с чем ты и не споришь. И ты, к сожалению, не можешь понять, что здесь есть противоречие...

По поводу норм - если бы ты в соседней ветке не лил бы свою внутреннюю грязь на то, что важно и ценно для меня, то с тобой теоретически мог быть и другой разговор. Чтобы требовать уважения к себе, нужно еще другого уметь уважать.

Вот почитай, это, возможно, имеет отношение к твоему мышлению https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B4

----------


## Blaster

> Получается, что раньше рабсила нужна была больше, из-за чего человеку и мешали самоубиться, создавая всякие теории на этот счет, но в то же время жизнь обладателя этой рабсилы ценилась меньше, с чем ты и не споришь. И ты, к сожалению, не можешь понять, что здесь есть противоречие...


 Библию, как я понимаю, создавали люди, обладающие глобальным мышлением и пониманием законов общественного развития и могли на всякий случай включить пункт о греховности самоубийства в этот сборник законов бытия. Откуда вы знаете, что это было не так? И как тогда складывалась ситуация с гамлетовским вопросом, вы тоже не знаете. И никто не говорит, что они руководствовались гуманными мотивами и взвешивали на весах стоимость человеческой жизни. Может им вообще на неё наплевать было. Но лишний пунктик в библейском сборничке никак бы не помешал (тем более, что он имеет под собой весьма разумную основу). Это обычный законотворческий процесс. У нас сейчас в законах чего только не написано и многое не применяется, но есть как факт на всякий случай. Где тут противоречие? И не надо из себя строить всезнающего эксперта: мол, если мне не нравиться, значит это неправильно. Вы что, Гарвард окончили или может быть профессор философии? Тогда продемонстрируйте нам ваш потенциал, ибо он пока ещё не заметен.

----------


## name

Что за чушь? Какой законотворческий процесс? Новый завет писали нестяжатели, по большей части принявшие казнь за это свое писание, а не заседавшие в органах власти сильные мира сего.
Твоя мысль о том, что они писали это для того, чтобы спустя 2 тысячи лет бедный Бластер не знал, как ему отделаться от олигархов и злого государства, это бред преследования, гипертрофированный до исторических масштабов. Поэтому я и спрашиваю, не облучают ли тебя соседи рентгеном? Смотри, а то начнут же)

Я из себя ничего не строю, в отличие от тебя, щеголяющего своим невежеством, замешенным на паранойе и нетерпимости.

----------


## Blaster

> Что за чушь? Какой законотворческий процесс? Новый завет писали нестяжатели, по большей части принявшие казнь за это свое писание, а не заседавшие в органах власти сильные мира сего.
> Твоя мысль о том, что они писали это для того, чтобы спустя 2 тысячи лет бедный Бластер не знал, как ему отделаться от олигархов и злого государства, это бред преследования, гипертрофированный до исторических масштабов. Поэтому я и спрашиваю, не облучают ли тебя соседи рентгеном? Смотри, а то начнут же)
> 
> Я из себя ничего не строю, в отличие от тебя, щеголяющего своим невежеством, замешенным на паранойе, нетерпимости и банальной глупости.


 Да я вижу, что вы не способны воспринимать образные выражения! И к тому же типичный казуист. Цепляетесь за детали и застреваете в них, а сути ни фига не видите. Зачем, спрашивается, писалась библия? Образно говоря, это был свод законов для организации бытия людей, который действовал в сфере моральных принципов. Отсюда, создание библии можно рассматривать как законотворческий процесс, образно говоря. Это сравнение, ещё раз повторяю для непонятливых. Религия вообще создавалась как инструмент управления и организации людей и если бы её не было, то возможно мы уже давно друг друга перегрызли и перестреляли. Её создание имеет конкретный практический смысл. Но вы как танк, прёте, не разобрав, что к чему. У вас одна только цель, доказать, что я дурак, а вы умница! Вы хоть думайте, прежде чем выплёскивать свои возражения, упакованные в обёртки из дерьма и мусора. Судя по всему, у вас просто завелись глисты и не дают вам покоя. Тогда самое время облучиться рентгеном. Надеюсь, что это поможет.

----------


## name

> Нестяжатели - под этим термином обычно понимается монашеское движение в России в конце 15 - первой половине 16 веков. Почему 2 тысячи ?
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9D...B5%D0%BB%D0%B8


 я в курсе. имелось в виду как имя нарицательное, означающее отказ от стяжания материальных благ.

----------


## name

То, что ты тут излагаешь это ортодоксальная концепция Маркса, которая сейчас в социологии религиив таком виде не используется ввиду своей идеологизированности и моральной устарелости. Ты бы мог лет 30 назад вписаться с этими идеями в советскую "науку" о религии, но ты опоздал.




> Да я вижу, что вы не способны воспринимать образные выражения!


 когда конкретных знаний нет, остается апеллировать к образам...

Ты не дурак, ты просто такой человек, который желает судить и осуждать то, чего он не знает. Обычно это называется предубежденностью и предвзятостью.

В общем, я устал, аривидерчи и удачи.

----------


## Blaster

> То, что ты тут излагаешь это ортодоксальная концепция Маркса, которая сейчас в социологии религиив таком виде не используется ввиду своей идеологизированности и моральной устарелости. Ты бы мог лет 30 назад вписаться с этими идеями в советскую "науку" о религии, но ты опоздал.
> 
> 
> когда конкретных знаний нет, остается апеллировать к образам...
> 
> Ты не дурак, ты просто такой человек, который желает судить и осуждать то, чего он не знает. Обычно это называется предубежденностью и предвзятостью.
> 
> В общем, я устал, аривидерчи и удачи.


 Ты опять в своём репертуаре. И это твои контраргументы! И снова казуистика. Главная твоя проблема в том, что ты слабовато владеешь логикой и не умеешь рассуждать. Одни догмы и шаблоны. Шаг в сторону и ты уже поплыл. Мой тебе совет, бросай свои религиозные книжонки и включай мозги.

----------


## Dementiy

Нет, *Blaster*.
В споре выигрывает не тот, кто громче кричит, а тот, кто умеет вовремя остановится.

Если *name* сумеет справиться со своими эмоциями, то ты неминуемо проиграешь.

----------


## Blaster

> ...
> то ты неминуемо проиграешь.


 Спасибо за совет. Но если name выиграет, то не иначе как с божьей силой.

----------


## Slava1975

у каждого должно быть СВОЁ право выбора что ему делать, и если человек принял решение и сделал то что сделал- не нужно его осуждать.

----------


## Borman

> у каждого должно быть СВОЁ право выбора что ему делать, и если человек принял решение и сделал то что сделал- не нужно его осуждать.


 Если он уже сделал то что сделал то уже очно поздно его осуждать. Потому что о покойных либо хорошо либо ничего))

----------


## Nega

Cамое большое наказание для человека то которое он придумал сам. греха вообще не существует. В ад конечно не попадёшь т.к. бессмысленно душе вечно мучиться.  душе нужно получать знания и на земле в том числе. чувства эмоции переживания желания- ими можно научиться управлять это ценные уроки для тебя в этой и в следующих воплощениях. жизнь на земле своего рода школа. ни чему не научился оставят на 2-й год. т.ё в следующей жизни те же испытания. Это законы вселенной и никакой религии. А насчёт хозяев и рабов можешь почитать Майкла Ньютона там написано про иерархии кажется во второй книге.  Разложил всё как по полочкам и про бедных и богатых и про царей и про рабов и т.д.

----------


## Nega

Многих жизнь не устраивает. Кого-то периодически, кого-то всегда. Нам только дай свободу мы ж сразу уйдём раньше. Зачем мучить себя старческими болезнями, врождёнными дефектами или страдать от утраты. Зачем держаться за жизнь если она не приносит удовлетворения.  Для того, что бы (как сказано выше)человеческие ресурсы, не дай бог, не закончились - был придуман "стоп-кран" т.е одна из заповедей, религиозные пособия для жизни, где бог говорит, чтоб мы не имеем право....   Почему-то ни один священнослужитель  не может мне объяснить, что такое ад, в чём смысл рая. И да, почему в библии говориться ,что людям нужно прощать друг друга. А Бог греха простить не может. Ну как так!!! Он же всемогущий!!!  Короче не могу я с верующими разговаривать. Проповеди о мучениях в аду нелогичны, если её рассматривать с точки зрения библии. Зло можно победить только добром но ни как не злом. Короче ересь полная. Правда есть и другие верования в них добровольный уход из жизни не является грехом. А вообще есть мнение: никто не наказывает ни человека ни душу ни при жизни ни после неё. Человек сам решает за что и как  себя наказывать.  И не наказание это а получение уроков. (это можно понимать во всех смыслах.)

----------


## vega

табуировано религией, так как считается что суицид участь слабых духом
как по мне, вполне логичная мысль

----------


## B'S'L

Существует самоубийство - для жизни. В рассказах про Иисуса Христа, несколько девушек, которые не хотели умереть лишёнными девственности, - утопились, чтобы предстать перед Христом "чистыми" - и в этом случае самоубийство - не грех. Но а в других, это всё-равно грех. Потому-что можно всегда найти смысл жизни, в любой ситуации.

----------


## Nabat

Когда-то А. Камю предложил на суд широкой публике свою "теорию виновности Христа". А вот мне сейчас неожиданно пришла в голову "теория самоубийства Христа". Ведь, строго говоря, по текстам "Нового завета" Христос заранее знал о своей казни и практически в любой момент силой, дарованной ему как сыну господа, мог это процесс остановить. Но не стал. Является ли это формой пассивного самоубийства? Или это другая статья - "жертвенность". А где тогда та черта, что проходит между жертвенностью и самоубийством? Как же много нюансов. Внезапно тут и наши герои Великой отечественной войны на ум приходят. Те, что грудью на амбразуру. Кто они? Выходит - все дело в контексте. Если просто так ты убился - суицидник и тебя нельзя хоронить по христианским обычаям, а когда спасал Отечество (человечество, своих детей и т.п.) - герой. Почести тебе и медаль посмертная. Ну, это так, для затравки)

----------


## June

Что характерно, Будда - серийный самоубийца)

----------


## Destiny

> "Некоторые думают, что негативное отношение к суициду в обществе связано с проявлением человеколюбия и гуманности. Общество мол заботится о счастье каждого и не хочет, чтобы люди лишали себя самого дорогого, что у них есть. Но - это всё только на словах и в нравоучительных книжках! На самом деле общество осуждает суицид, потому что ему, обществу, это не выгодно! А на вас ему наплевать. Человек нужен обществу только как раб, работник, плательщик податей, пушечное мясо, короче говоря как дойная корова. Мы живём до сих пор в несправедливом мире, где действует закон джунглей, где кто лев, тот и прав. И так называемым хозяевам жизни нужно покорное быдло, которое должно пахать, страдать и терпеть. И ни в коем случае не искать решения своих проблем на том свете. Отсюда и напридумывали всяких сказок, что дескать самоубийство - тяжкий грех! Не верьте этой лжи".


 Поискал в Новом Завете, в посланиях Апостола Павла, в откровении Иоана Богослова - не нашел ответа на этот вопрос.
Покопался в истории, и, очень интересно, запрет суицида христианством возник гораздо позже написания Нового Завета.
А значит: что суицид это грех - решили люди. Но люди церкви... Возможно. И с тех пор этот грех преследуется, как тягчайший.
Задаемся вопросом: были ли в истории такие же примерно по тяжести грехи, как этот. Опаньки. Были. И святая инквизиция их удачно лечила.
Прошло время, инквизиции нет в том виде, в каком она была, да и грехи, за которые лечили костром частично отменили. Почему?
Потому, что поменялось общество, взгляды, ну и все остальное подтянулось... Время идет. Мы смотрим битвы экстрасенсов по тв.
И кто знает, что будет завтра, ... , в том числе что будет хорошо, а что плохо.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Грех - это церковное понятие, оно говорит о том, что мы делаем что-то во вред жизни, своей или своим братьям. На самом деле мы на ошибках учимся. И без ошибок, не получаем опыт. Осознанные ошибки и есть "грех". Убивать другие жизни просто так - грех, защищая своих близких - подвиг. Всё сводится к тому, чтобы сохранить жизнь, если умирать во благо других людей, или природы, или каких-то ценностей которые помогут другим живым существам, это дар. А вот просто спустить свою жизнь, это наверное грех. Но и заставить человека жить - страдать, который болен, неизлечим, находится в пограничном состоянии мне видится тоже грех. Страдания не должны ставить биологическую жизнь - существование как смысл жизни. Я за эвтаназию, поклонение культу жизни - как дару, это лишь часть нашей активной фазы жизни, существование не должно быть страданием. Каждый имеет право как на жизнь, так и на небытие. Хотя если медицина поднимется до сверх-уровня, болезней будет меньше, ген старения модифицируют и люди будут меньше болеть. Останется только модификация общества, чтобы у людей меньше было подобного желания.

----------

